# Update on my halfmoon betta......



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Well yesterday I had to treat my halfmoon betta for ich, actually start treatment. He hung out at the bottom the first day of treatment, today he is swimming around his tank, he is starting to look like he is getting better. I have two more treatments with the ich medicine then I will do a water change with his tank, a 100% water change to make sure that the ich is totally gone. So glad that my halfmoon is going to stay alive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

My halfmoon betta has survived the ich that he had. I did a water change as to make sure that I got all the ich out of his tank and will be keeping up with the water changes every week or two.

Thank you all for your help in getting my halfmoon betta better. He is happy now!


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Angelclown said:


> My halfmoon betta has survived the ich that he had. I did a water change as to make sure that I got all the ich out of his tank and will be keeping up with the water changes every week or two.
> 
> Thank you all for your help in getting my halfmoon betta better. He is happy now!


GREAT news! Glad he is on the mend!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yeah! I am so glad also. He had me a little worried when he was sick, because he has never been sick since I got him.


----------

